# Bamboo Forest Aquascape



## Kayte (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi All. I am creating a bamboo forest aquascape from scratch. All I have is the tank painted with a black background. This will be as complete of an ecosystem as I can do (aka Natural Planted Tank). 

My friend is building me a aquarium stand from bamboo plywood. My filtration will be an aquaponic HOB filter. The tank is a 40 gallon tank (36" length by 18" width by 16" high). My substrate will be dirted with an inch of black sand to cap it. I intend to stock it with shrimp (super tiger shrimp and bamboo shrimp) and Malaysian Trump Snails to aerate the sand and control algae. If the snails get out of control I will add an assassin snail. Once the tank is balanced with the plants and cleanup crew, I will begin adding the fish. I really want two panda orandas goldfish. I might also stock it with a few panda platies as well as a school of white cloud mountain minnows. 

So as you may have guessed this is an Asian themed tank. My decor does include a buddha statue. I will surround the statue with some Green Temple Narrow Leaf (my own little private Buddhist temple). And here is where I am stumped. I want to simulate a bamboo forest. However, I do not want to do it with Lucky Bamboo (which is not so lucky in a tank). Furthermore, I want to simulate a bamboo tree in its entirety. Does anyone have any suggestions of a water plant that looks somewhat similar to a bamboo tree? What other plants do you think I should include?

I would love to read everyone thoughts on the matter. 

Thanks,
Kate


----------



## gbb0330 (Nov 21, 2015)

i have some lucky bamboo growing in my tank
its probably not what you have in mid.

Planted Tank Gallery - 7 weeks


----------



## Pattern8 (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm actually experimenting with bamboo I have growing in my backyard. I've been told it's not the typical fast growing bamboo that takes over everything. So far I've only cut about 5 inch stalks and have had them weighted down in water for the last 5 weeks. So far they have not altered my water chemistry nor discolored the water....As for growing them in a tank I have yet to try but I'll send you some if you want or try to figure out what species of bamboo it is.


----------



## terror lover 11 (Dec 11, 2015)

If you want, try goldfish and white clouds! They're from china, so it would look kinda natural. And if you have a heater, try panda cories!
Hope this helps!


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

> goldfish and white clouds


Just not in the same tank.


----------



## Kayte (Jan 7, 2016)

Pattern8 said:


> I'm actually experimenting with bamboo I have growing in my backyard.


That is cool; however, I am not looking to grow or maintain actual bamboo or lucky bamboo in the tank. I just want to identify an Asian aquatic plant that looks similar bamboo so that when I plant it in the tank it is like I am looking at a bamboo forest from across an open field. 

Right now I am leaning toward the rotala nanjenshan or amulia to simulate a bamboo forest. But then there is water sprite and wisteria. 

I am also considering planting some blyxia auberti in the background on the sides since the common name is the bamboo plant. 

And then I am considering using pogostemon helferi or pellia moss as the foreground. 

Lastly I might plant in a hiding place Anacharis. From what I have researched, it is not an asian aquatic plant but it can be very beneficial to blue-green algae control. I was thinking I would plant it behind the buddha statue and Green Temple Narrow Leaf plants.

I would love to know peoples opinion especially if you have a better plant suggestion for an aquatic plant that looks similar to bamboo. :nerd:

~Kayte

Bump:


Diana said:


> Just not in the same tank.


@Diana Why not white clouds and goldfish? I keep reading that they are compatible fish?

~Kayte


----------



## winn (Jan 7, 2016)

Not sure if you'd consider any riparium elements, but many horsetail species look a LOT like bamboo. They would need the tops to emerge from the surface of the water, though, I believe. Here's an example of one I found from googling:









EDIT: Upon a little further investigation, it looks like most species of horsetail require a dormant/winter period each year, so they probably aren't a good choice for home aquarium/riparium use.


----------

